# snd_hda slight white noise



## kpedersen (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello,

On my dell mini 9 after I kldload snd_hda, I get the following things in mixer...


```
Volume
PCM
Speaker
Record
Out-gain
Monitor
```

as soon as snd_hda loads there is a slight white noise coming out of the speakers (or headphones when plugged in)

What is really odd is that I can stop it by setting Speaker to 0:0. However, as soon as I change Volume, I can hear the noise again. I then have to set Speaker to 0:0 again to stop it.

The follwing script works...


```
while true;
  do mixer speaker 0;
  sleep 1;
done
```

But this is not ideal (for one it wakes up powerd so is bad for the environment )

Anyone else get this?

Thanks.

Karsten


----------



## mav@ (Feb 5, 2010)

It can be a bug, fixed in HEAD at revision 202789. If you have 8.x system, you may try to get whole hda driver folder from HEAD.


----------



## mav@ (Feb 5, 2010)

I've just merged it to 8-STABLE.


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 8, 2010)

mav@:

Great, I will give it a go as soon as I get home.

Cheers,


----------



## anidel (Apr 17, 2010)

I think I still have this issue with mine.

Did it fix it for you ?


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello,

Sorry for my late reply lol, just saw this post.

Merging the driver worked well and since 8.1 RELEASE (and RC) it is no longer needed because the updated driver is included.


----------

